# Any viobot collectors still on forum?



## geezer39 (Aug 6, 2011)

No new messages on viobot  threads since 2009? Here are some of ours we picked up at shows, yard sales, etc.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello Pat,

 Very nice photo, sir. 

 I've always admired them, though never had one turn up on a dig.

 Is the leader of the pack ruby flashed?


----------



## LC (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice colors , I bought and sold quite a few of them over the years , wish I had kept some of them now .


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 6, 2011)

It sure looks like it's flashed.  More pink red than ruby red. But it's still nice if you don't look to close.


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 6, 2011)

Know what you mean, we got to start gettin' rid of our "stuff" before we look like one of them Hoarders on the TV show. 


> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> Nice colors , I bought and sold quite a few of them over the years , wish I had kept some of them now .


----------



## LC (Aug 6, 2011)

I guess I have been a hoarder for years , collected everything from A to Z . I have little room to display anything so the biggest majority of it has been kept in boxes over the years . Had an auction a few years ago , finally found out I actually had a garage floor . Still stuff sitting every where but have been selling it off little by little . Still have the great love for bottles, that is my favorite hobby of all I have collected .


----------



## bombboy (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey Geezer, I bought one from epackage last year, only one I have. I see them at shows all the time, but some of the prices are high. I keep looking, I'll find the deals sooner or later. If you ever think of thinning out the herd, let me know, you got some nice colors.
 Mark


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mark,

 Yes, I am going into selling mode in the near future. Need to clean and photo all my bottles. My prices will be reasonable. I will put you on my list for viobots.

 I need to find hangers as I took them off to store bottles. Nothing's ever lost around here. Just misplaced-----somewhere---

 Pat


----------



## botlenut (Aug 8, 2011)

I can contribute a few to this thread, ya may have seen them a long ways back. the first couple is my display I did a few years back at the Saratoga NY Show. These are one of my wifes favorite types of bottles, but I am proud to say I picked up every one while out and about. Our collection totals about 60 I think of 4 particular styles. Heres some pics. enjoy.


----------



## botlenut (Aug 8, 2011)

Another angle


----------



## botlenut (Aug 8, 2011)

Couple favorites next. This is our pride and joy as far as the Viobots. Its got ruby Red, into yellow Amber fading slightly green in the outer sides to nearly clear. Just awesome. Have never seen another like it.


----------



## botlenut (Aug 8, 2011)

Also very rare is this Vaseline Glass example.


----------



## botlenut (Aug 8, 2011)

this ones cool too.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 8, 2011)

How old are these things? All the different colors look good together.


----------



## botlenut (Aug 8, 2011)

Most were made in the 1940's, and 50's by companies like Clevenger Brothers, as well as the Dell Glassworks in Jersey. They come in all different colors, and shades. I am really after a Smoke Grey one. That is one of the rarest colors out there. I have only seen one about 10 yrs ago, and regret not bringing it home from the Bottle Show.


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 9, 2011)

Botlenut,
 Saw your great display on the older viobot thread and was blown away by it. The even lighting behind the bottles is what got me. 

 Don't have a Smoke Grey one but I'll watch for one at sales here in Northern Michigan.

 I've got a couple of "oops" violin bottles that I'll put up on this thread as soon as I photo them

 Pat


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's one of my Oops violin bottles. Large, aqua, 9-3/4"(base is not flat so height is approximate). Seems to lean to the left on base of bottle then the neck goes off to the right at top of bottle.


----------



## Dean (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

 Nice colors in those and here are some of mine that I've shown before.

 Enjoy,

 Dean


----------



## kwalker (Aug 9, 2011)

Was wondering what you would put in violin shaped bottles but looks like my thoughts were answered [8D]...But I think when you amass together a collection of them they look pretty sweet. Like a big rainbow of violins... []


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 10, 2011)

Great display, Dean. One of these days if I ever get my desk cleared off enough, I will get a group photo of mine.

 K Walker, rainbow of violins, nice.

 Pat


----------



## LtlBtl (Aug 13, 2011)

my few labeled contributions. love to see different bottles than what we all seem to mostly collect.


----------



## LtlBtl (Aug 13, 2011)

reverses.


----------



## geezer39 (Aug 13, 2011)

Alright! Those are the most different viobots I've ever seen.   Pat


----------

